# Womens LSU vs Tennessee!!!!!!!!!!



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

I dont know if anyone even reads this board but tonight at 6:00 CT on ESPN2 the LSU Tigers (ranked number 1) plays the Tennessee Vols (ranked number 5) in Baton Rouge. This is the biggest game ever played in the Pete Maravich Assembly Center probably ever. It will most likely set attendance records for the PMAC in guys or girls basketball.

This really should be a great game. LSU is led by National Player of the Year candidate Semoine Augustus who is one of the best female basketball players Ive ever seen. Tennessee is always dominant and LSU is relatively new on the womens basketball scene.


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Believe me, I will be running, not walking, out of my office at 5:00 p.m. Central Time today. I will be in front of my big flat screen TV with ESPN2 blaring by 6:00.

Geaux Lady Tigers!!! Tennessee is only the shadow of a team this year compared to other years. The Loree Moore injuries have kept their leadership in flux. But no one can say that about LSU this year, or even last.

I am so looking forward to this game tonight and a big win for the Lady Tigers. Better catch this match up now because I don't know if the Lady Vols will make it to the Final Four this year...but I know at least one team that will be there, and I ain't just talking about Baylor, either.

Geaux LSU!!!


----------



## talula (Jul 9, 2003)

I'll definitely be watching this game tonight.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

I hope my Lady Vols win, but LSU is okay too.


----------

